# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  المريخ زعيم البلد وسيدها المفدي VS الامل عطبرة

## ابو البنات

*شفنا الناس عاملة زوغبير من البوست ده وخايفة يقول عليها كجات
عشان كدا قلت النتصدر ليها ونجرب حظنا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

  المريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ (زعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم البــــــــــــلد) vs  الامــــــــــــــــــــــــل عطــــــــــــــــــــــبرة





*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الله يستر ويمرقنا من عطبرة 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*غايتو يا ابو البنات الله يكون في عونك
وشكلك كدة ستنضم لقائمة الكجوجاب التي اصبحت تتمطي في كل مباراة بسبب اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

الله يستر ويمرقنا من عطبرة 



بإذن الله منتصرين
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

غايتو يا ابو البنات الله يكون في عونك
وشكلك كدة ستنضم لقائمة الكجوجاب التي اصبحت تتمطي في كل مباراة بسبب اللاعبين



ان شاء الله ساكون وجه السعد على المريخ 
اللهم انصرنا يا كريم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ابو البنات ضيعت علي مجهود ثلاثة ساعات اجهز للبوست هههههه
ان شاء الله منتصرين وان شاء الله فال حسن علي المريخ
المريخ لايخسر مرتين بحول الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياابو البنات
وان شاء الله تكون بشرة خير لنصر مريخي كبير وعريض

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

ابو البنات ضيعت علي مجهود ثلاثة ساعات اجهز للبوست هههههه
ان شاء الله منتصرين وان شاء الله فال حسن علي المريخ
المريخ لايخسر مرتين بحول الله 




احجز البوست الجايي يازول هناك
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمنى النصر للمريخ و الظغر بالممتاز
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


احجز البوست الجايي يازول هناك
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد





ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للمريخ في كل المباريات 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

ابو البنات ضيعت علي مجهود ثلاثة ساعات اجهز للبوست هههههه
ان شاء الله منتصرين وان شاء الله فال حسن علي المريخ
المريخ لايخسر مرتين بحول الله 



معليش حبيبنا اعفى لينا
وعشان مجهود ما يروح ساااكت يا ريت لو برضو تنزلوا واعتبر البوست بوستة يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالتوفيق ياابو البنات
وان شاء الله تكون بشرة خير لنصر مريخي كبير وعريض




تسلم حبيبنا مهدي
وان شاء الله ربنا ينصرنا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

معليش حبيبنا اعفى لينا
وعشان مجهود ما يروح ساااكت يا ريت لو برضو تنزلوا واعتبر البوست بوستة يا صفوة




تسلم يا حبيب الهدف واحد اصدق الاماني بفوز عريض
العفو يا غالي بالتوفيق للمريخ منتصرين بحول الله 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المكـــان : ملعب عطبرة
الزمان الثلاثاء الساعه الثامنة مساء.
المناسبة : الأسبوع الثامن عشر لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز
المُدير الفني لزعيمنا المفدي
مايكل كروجر 

تحت مساعده ابراهومه 



الأمل عطبرة 
تحت قيادة الشاب هيثم سليمان

القنوات الناقله
النيلين الرياضية  
اون لاين TV 
ويقوم بهذا بالربط والتقديم والتصوير المبدع كولا
وفي الاخراج د. محمد سيف الاسلام 
الإذاعات الناقلة
الرياضيه اف ام 104 



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يوالي تحضيراته والألماني يواجه اللاعبين بأخطائهم في القمة ويطالبهم بمضاعفة الجهود
جماهيره أعلنت مواصلتها دعم اللاعبين ومساندتهم





برغم مرارة الخسارة التى تعرض لها فريقهم الا أن أنصار المريخ التفوا حوله واتفقوا على اهمية دعمه ومساندة اللاعبين وتشجيعهم لا سيما وحساسية المرحلة المقبلة حيث احتشد جمع غفير بدار النادى وأعلنوا عن طى صفحة الهزيمة الأخيرة والتركيز على التحضير والاستعداد للمواجهة المقبلة التى سيؤديها الفريق فى عطبرة أمام الأمل والتى يعتبرها مشجعو المريخ مباراة البطولة والتعويض على أساس أنها ستقام خارج قلعتهم الحمراء .
الى ذلك فقد واصل الفريق استعداده وأجرى مرانا أمس الأول شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين وخلاله أبدى المدير الفنى ملاحظاته حول أداء الفريق فى مباراة القمة وواجه اللاعبين بأخطائهم وبالأمس تدرب اللاعبون بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تحت اشراف الألمانى كروجر.

هذا ومن المقرر أن يؤدى المريخ أخر تدريب له مساء اليوم الأحد قبل مغادرته الى عطبرة يوم غد الاثنين لمواجهة أملها بالثلاثاء ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس فى الممتاز.
*على صعيد مختلف فقد تصدرت احداث الخراب التى لحقت بالاستاد اهتمامات انصار المريخ حيث طالبت الروابط مجلس الادارة برفع هذا الامر الى الجهات العليا والا فانها ستتصدى لحماية منشآت النادى . وكان الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير النادى قد وصف مباراة القمة بأنها جاءت مثالية داخل الملعب وقدم التهنئة للهلال بالفوز الا انه شجب ما حدث فى المدرجات من عمل تخريبى أدى الى اتلاف 1500 كرسي حسب الرصد الاول، وقال لقد حدث ما حذرنا منه قبل المباراة ولكن الاتحاد العام غير راغب فى معالجة الامر او ربما غير قادر على ذلك، وقد ناشد الفريق طارق وزارة الشباب والرياضة بضرورة التدخل بما لها من اختصاصات وقانون يحمي الهيئات الرياضية من منطلق أن استاد المريخ يعتبر ملكا للوطن وليس للمريخ فقط خاصة وأنه احتضن العديد من المناسبات الكبيرة وهو واجهة مشرفة للسودان واختتم الامين العام حديثه بان المريخ سيستخدم الاجراءات القانونية بما يحفظ له حقه .



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

الله يستر ويمرقنا من عطبرة 



طالما لم تفتح البوست انت يا حبيب 
المريخ باذن الله منتصر كدي شوف العنوان 
ابوالبنات لك بركتانا ودعواتنا بالنصر 
شوف العنوان المريخ وزعيم البلد وسيدها المفدي 
شفت الجمله هي لعمري تصنع النصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

طالما لم تفتح البوست انت يا حبيب 
المريخ باذن الله منتصر كدي شوف العنوان 
ابوالبنات لك بركتانا ودعواتنا بالنصر 
شوف العنوان المريخ وزعيم البلد وسيدها المفدي 
شفت الجمله هي لعمري تصنع النصر باذن الله




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ..نصرك يارب
بالتوفيق ياابو البنات والخير على قدوم الواردين باذن الله
*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*باذن الله المريخ غدا منتصر و انا من مريخاب عطبره اؤكد بان الامل ليس بالفريق الذي يهزم المريخ اذا ما قام لاعبي المريخ باحترامه وبطلوا الاستهتار فان النصر حليفنا انشاء الله
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم ..نصرك يارب
بالتوفيق ياابو البنات والخير على قدوم الواردين باذن الله




مشكوووووووووووووورة يا صفوة
ومنتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان
					

باذن الله المريخ غدا منتصر و انا من مريخاب عطبره اؤكد بان الامل ليس بالفريق الذي يهزم المريخ اذا ما قام لاعبي المريخ باحترامه وبطلوا الاستهتار فان النصر حليفنا انشاء الله



مشكور على المرور يا صفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  

 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

طالما لم تفتح البوست انت يا حبيب 
المريخ باذن الله منتصر كدي شوف العنوان 
ابوالبنات لك بركتانا ودعواتنا بالنصر 
شوف العنوان المريخ وزعيم البلد وسيدها المفدي 
شفت الجمله هي لعمري تصنع النصر باذن الله



حلوة لك بركاتنا ياخي الخوف منك انت زاتك غايتو الله يستر 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



جبتها من وين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا



تم اللطش بسلام ههههه
*

----------


## سامرين

*
تشكيلة المباراة
الحضرى
باسكال
على جعفر
الطاهر الحاج 
غاندى
الباشا
امير كمال
هيثم مصطفى
رمضان عجب
راجى
اوليفيه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ستبدأ المبارة بعد قليل

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق لزعيم الكرة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					


تشكيلة المباراة
الحضرى
باسكال
على جعفر
الطاهر الحاج 
غاندى
الباشا
امير كمال
هيثم مصطفى
رمضان عجب
راجى
اوليفيه



شكلوا كروجر اتعلم من المباراة الفاتت
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*منتصرين بادن الله

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المباراة  منقوله  وين  ياشباب
*

----------


## سامرين

*منقوله على النيلين
*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

المباراة  منقوله  وين  ياشباب



22222222222
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*رمضان عجب والهدف الاول للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
رمضان عجب يسجل الهدف الاول

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*منقولة في النيلين الرياضية

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*تمريرة رائعة من اوليفة وعجب القون الاول
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 19 (9 من الأعضاء و 10 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مامون,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,ابراهيم تاج الدين,majdi,سامرين,عادل الناصر,ود الدمام
*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لصالح الامل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باسكال دائما مندفع 

هدييييييييي يا باسكال
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هجمه خطيره للامل تتحول لركنيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كورنر للامل تطلع بره

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة اوليفيه ينفع صانع العاب ماهر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فرصة خطيرة تطلع كورنر للمريخ

*

----------


## سامرين

*هجمه خطيره للمريخ يخرجها دفاع الامل من خط المرمى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اصاعة الفرص مشكلة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حسم الامل بعدد من الاهداف يريح لاعبي المريخ ويجعلهم يلعبون بهدوء واعصاب باردة واضاعة الفرص يجهجه اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركلة مرمى مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة  26 والمريخ متقدم بي هدف

*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه لمصلحة الامل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركتية للامل

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*راجي يدافع بصورة جيدة ويغطي مكان غاندي 

برافووووووووووو راجي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب   رابط  للمباراة
*

----------


## mub25

*هيثم بطال وباسكال تائه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الامل الاكثر استحواذ ولكن المريخ الاكثر خطورة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الارتكاز ما فى  يا كروجر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بالطريقه دى حانتعب كتييييير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياشباب رابط للمباراة



النيلين ما عندها قناة في الانترنت يا ود الدمام لسه ما وصلوا المرحلة دي 

يادوب ينقلوا الكورة على التلفاز 

غايتو الا تشوف الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

* وجود فيصل موسى افضل من هيثم 
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللى عندو رابط المباراة يفيد ود الدمام ياجماعه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الطاهر الحاج حتى الان الافضل في التغطية السليمة خلف المدافعين 

برافوووووووووووووو الطاهر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*شاهد المباراة من هنا

http://live.alhilal-alsudany.tv/2013/08/blog-post.html
*

----------


## مامون

*يا صفوة اجدعونا برابط للمبارة نحن خارج السودان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المفروض لاعبين المريخ يهدو اللعب ويلعبوا تمريرات قصيرة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكم يتفرج على المخالفات التى ترتكب مع لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الطاهر الحاج على الأرض
ان شاء الله سليمة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* شاهد المباراة من هنا

http://live.alhilal-alsudany.tv/2013/08/blog-post.html 
*

----------


## mub25

*التحكيم سئ
حليمة رجعت لقديمها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ده فاول فيهو كرت أحمر يا حكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بدا شكل المريخ يظهر واتمنى ان يستمر المريخ باجراء عمليات الاستلام والتسليم دون الاحتكاك مع لاعبي الامل ولكن المشكلة ان اللاعب السوداني اذا لعب خمسة دقائق بصورة طيبة سرعان ما يعود للخرجمة 

والمشكلة دي من زمان مستمرة الى يومنا هذا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 36 والتقدم للمريخ بهدف

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التمريرات الطويلة دي ما عندها معنى خصوصا عندما يكون في المقدمة مهاجم واحد
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الدقيقة 36 والتقدم للمريخ بهدف




نتمنى الثاني ولا نثق في دفاعاتنا في المحافظة يجب عدم التراجع
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلل على اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كروجر ذكر ان لياقة لاعبي المريخ لسه موش ولابد 

لذا اتوقع ان رتم لاعبي المريخ سيرتفع في الشوط الثاني

بعد اجراء التعديلات المناسبة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلل على اةلفيه

*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هجمة حلوة للمريخ تطلع ركنية

*

----------


## سامرين

*تماس للامل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جماهير عطبره تمارس هوايتها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدأ الشماسة برمي الحجارة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 45 والمريخ ما زال متقدم
والجماهير بدت تفلق 
ولبمباراة وقفت

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غاندي مهاراته ضعيفة صراحة 

وما يميزه هو التهديف وعكس الكرات فقط
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ايقاف المباراة من قبل الحكم بسبب قذف الملعب بالحجاره
واصابة راجى عبد العاطى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كالعادة فاصل من الحجارة من جماهير الهليل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دحين ديل ما جماعة البحر الجو بي الباصات
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ايقاف المباراة من قبل الحكم بسبب قذف الملعب بالحجاره
واصابة راجى عبد العاطى



بدأت الاساليب القذرة يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بدأت المباراة من جديد

*

----------


## سامرين

*هجمه خطيره للامل مرت بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ربنا ستر هجمة خطيرة جدا للامل

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع ده مفروض يدخل الميدان ويلعب مع الأمل
*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم مريخى بهدف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انتهي الشوط الاول

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مش بالغ الخلى لاعب الامل اكمل اللاين واعكس ؟؟؟ لابد من تنبيهه لا ادري من هو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هاف تايم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*خطة جهنمية

تخويف من الجماهير بحصب الملعب بالحجارة 

ثم معاودة اللعب 

ثم حجارة وهكذا تسير المباراة 


وبالطبع هذه الظروف تجعل المريخ يتراجع ولا ينصرف اللاعبون للكرة 

قمة التخلف من الجماهير العطبراوية 

فالمباراة في شوطها الاول وبالتالي حجة حصب الملعب بالحجارة مرفوضة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الناس الجو بالباصات ديل جايين لي شنو
ديل ياهم ناس الحجار وناس عطبرة بريئين منهم
لكن ان شاء الله يرجعوا وهم يجرجروا اذيال الخيبة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شوط اول لعب فيه المريخ بحذر شديد مع الاعتماد الكلي على الهجمات المرتدة التي لم تخلو من الخطورة وكان المريخ قد بدا الشوط بهجوم ضاغط وسنحت له عدة فرص ضاعت بالتسرع من ركنيات متعددة في بداية اللقاء ومن كرة استلمها اوليفيه بعد دائرة السنتر فارسل تمريرة رائعة لا يلعبها افضل صانع العاب الى رمضان عجب الذي سرق التسلل وانطلق نحو مرمى الامل فخرج الحارس ليضع رمضان الكرة في المرمى هدف جميل وملعوب بطريقة جميلة بعد الهدف مباشرة استحوذ الامل على الكرة ولكن دون فعالية حيث لم تشكل هجمات الامل اي خطورة تذكر الا بعد ان حصبت جماهير الامل (الهليل) الملعب بالحجارة فتاثر لاعبوا المريخ بذلك وتراجعوا واختل الاداء لديهم بعض الشئ ليستغل الامل ذلك ويهدد مرمى المريخ من عدة عكسيات كاد من احداها ان يسجل الامل هدف التعادل ولكن الحضري كان متابع رغم انه لم يلمس الكرة وتخرج خارج الملعب ، الامل مارس ضغط على لاعبي المريخ وحرمهم من استعادة الكرة او التمرير المتقن .
استمرت المباراة حتى اعلن الحكم عن نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ دون مقابل للامل واعتمد المريخ في هجماته على المرتدات والتي كانت تحتاج الى المزيد من التركيز .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الشوط الثاني بدا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
عاجل وحصري الفريق طارق يأمر بإيقاف المباراة إذا تكرر الهجوم بالحجارة
هاتفني أحمر مكة قبل دقيقة بالخبر وهذا هو موقف الرجال
هذه مهزلة يحاولون بها ترويع اللاعبين ولكن هيهات أن يسمحوا لهم بتكرارها
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية للامل

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

* على اللاعبين الانصراف الى الكرة فقط 
ولا يعيروا انتباها لما يحدث فى المدرجات 
فكل مسئول عن امره 
وانتم مسئوليتكم الفوز وليس غيره
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية  تاني للامل

*

----------


## سامرين

*يارب هدف نقطع به عشم الامل ومن شايع الامل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ناس الامل عكسياتهم دى الله يستر منها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ عامل حساب كبير للامل ويبدو ان كروجر متخوف شديد من الجماعة ديل 

اذا هاجم المريخ بجماعية مع التركيز يمكن زيادة الغلة من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*معقولة الخوف ده كله يا لاعبي المريخ 

خوتو الرحمن في قلوبكم وهاجموا بتركيز شوية 

الشغلانة والله ما محتاجة كل الخوف ده كله
                        	*

----------


## ابو المنذر

*والله الاعصاب بايظة والحال مبهدل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياخوووووووووووووووفى من الامل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 63 والمريخ ما زال متقدم بي هدف

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حتى طارق مختار كمان بهاجم 

فضل شنو بعد ده 

عارفين الامل ده راس ماله هدف ثاني بس 

بقنعهم كله كله 

الهدف الوحيد يعطيهم امل اكبر في خطف هدف التعادل 

ولكن لو تم التبديل الفي راسي ده المريخ حا يفوز باكثر من هدف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سليمانى بديلاً لاحمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*دخول سليماني بديل لي الباشا

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ايوه كده يا كروجر يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اها يا استاذ نادر طمنا ده التبديل والا لا؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ايوه كده يا كروجر يا معلم



الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يجب ان يقوم لاعبوا المريخ بالضغط المستمر على لاعبي الامل 

تماما مثلما يفعلوا هم معنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو المنذر

*يا جماعة القناة ما اشتغلت عندنا وبنسمع منكم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كاد الامل ان يقضى على الامل
الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحضري عاوز يخربها 


الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحضرى ينفعل فى وجه الحكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اقسم بالله التحكيم ده ما تقوم ليهو قايمة في السودان ليوم الدين
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قاموا تاني للفليق

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مزيد من الحجارة تتساقط على اللاعبين
*

----------


## سامرين

*وتأبى حجارة عطبره الا وان تنهمر على ارضية الملعب
اصابة الحضرى والدماء تسيل من انفه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بصراحه ده هواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحضري ينزف نتيجة لإصابته بحجر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فلقوا الحضري وجرحوا

*

----------


## سامرين

*فى ستين الدورى وفى ستين الكوره لو دى ممارساتها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اتوقع يكون ناشوه بنبله لان مكان عصام بعيد من الجمهور فكيف ضربوه بحجر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم والمذيع يرفضان الإعتراف بالحجارة وكان الحكم يصر على متابعة اللعب قبل اصابة الحضري
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

فى ستين الدورى وفى ستين الكوره لو دى ممارساتها



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  2
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قالوا الحضرى اصيب بالرعاف ياراااااااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع يقول ان الحضري اصيب برعاف
*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم
يارب وياقادر ياكريم الامل ده ماتقوم ليهو قايمه ليوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع أخيراً إقتنع بأن الحضري اصيب بحجر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اخيرا اعترف الم>يع باصبة الحضري بي حجر

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اتوقع يكون ناشوه بنبله لان مكان عصام بعيد من الجمهور فكيف ضربوه بحجر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههه يمكن يااستاذ نادر
هسى المذيع قال اصيب بحجر من خارج الملعب
يكون مرسل ليهو من ميدان التحرير !!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بس لو أعرف المذيع ده حكايتو شنو بالظبط الحكم وعرفناهو
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكم لسه عندو نيه يكملها !!!
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله العظيم لو كنت رئيسا للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لقمت بشطب اتحاد عطبرة كله من الاتحاد واوقفت الكرة في عطبرة لمدة 10 سنوات 

حتى يتعلوا الادب ويقولوا الروب وما يشوفوا كورة في حياتهم لمدة 10 سنوات متواصلة حتى يصبحوا عبرة لمن يعتبر 

لقد استمروا الامر حتى اصبح بالنسبة لهم اسهل من شراب الموية 

عطبرة لا تعرف كرة القدم ولا تعرف الاخلاق الرياضية مدينة اصبحت تعاني من سوء الاخلاق الرياضية وامام الكل تمارس ذلك 

فماذا تنتظر 

بلا عطبرة لا لمة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلهم جلافيط يا منعم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اقسم بالله دي مسخرة لو استمرت المباراة بالطريقة دي
دي ارواح ناس مش دجاج يا إتحاد السجم وحكامه
*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يثبتك ياحضرى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اصلا كان ناس المريخ ما يلعبوا بعد اصابة الحضري 

ياخي دي ما كورة ده فلم هندي عدييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سعيد
 السعودي بديل لي اوليفيه

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المفروض لعيبة المريخ يرفضوا دخول الملعب
ليس الوضع بالآمن على الإطلاق على اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انتهت اخلاق الرياضة في مدينة عطبرة واصبحت وصمة عار في جبين المدينة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قال بيعتذر عن الالفاظ الغير لائقه 
انتوا بعد كده وشكم بقى مكشوف حاتعتذروا عن شنو والا شنو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يستر مايكون دق ودماء وتعادل
شدوا حيلكم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قطع الصوت عن ملعب عطبره 
بسبب الالفاظ القبيحه والغير لائقه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أحسن شيء انه المذيع صمت ده جلفوطي للنخاع
*

----------


## سامرين

*السبب اليخلى المريخ يرجع يدافع شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مافي ايي سبب لتطفيش الكورة يجب ان يهدوا اللعب ويلعبوا تمريرات قصيرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باقي اربعة دقائق لنهاية المباراة لأن الكورة توقفت 14 دقيقة والان الدقيقة 100
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصورة برضو قطعت

*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يستر فيما تبقى من زمن
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الظاهر الالفاظ النابية بقت مرئية

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانقطع البث يظهر انه الجماعة كسروا جهاز الإرسال
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحاصل يا شباب انتهت ولا قطع الارسال
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اخراج سليمانى ودخول فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## ابو المنذر

*هل الفريق انسحب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وانقطع البث يظهر انه الجماعة كسروا جهاز الإرسال



هههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى ياعم عبد المنعم وانا فى عز الرجفه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المباراة متواصله والصوره عادت من جديد
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصورة رجعت

*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكم ده ماناوى يصفر والا ماعندو صفارة اصلا
الحمدلله انتهت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف مبرووووووووووووك ياصفوه
انتصار من رحم المعاناة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الكورة انتهت والحمد لله

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهت الحرب اقصد المباراة بفوز الزعيم واهم شيء الثلاث نقاط وكية للشمات
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*وانتهت بالمسمار
*

----------


## كته

*مبروك كده المريخ غلب مليون فريق
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمد لله  الحمد لله مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك للزعيم وبصراحة دي ما كانت كورة واللاعبين لعبوا تحت ضغط نفسي حاد للغاية
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مبروك للزعيم يا صفوة..
ولكن السؤال هو :
إلى متى سيتعامل جمهور الأمل مع مباريات الزعيم بهذه الطريقة العجيبة الغريبة؟!!
وإلى متى يسكت الإتحاد عنهم ؟!!!!
ولماذا يتقزم لاعبو المريخ أمام الأمل .. هل الأمل ند للمريخ!؟؟؟!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

مبروك للزعيم يا صفوة..
ولكن السؤال هو :
إلى متى سيتعامل جمهور الأمل مع مباريات الزعيم بهذه الطريقة العجيبة الغريبة؟!!
وإلى متى يسكت الإتحاد عنهم ؟!!!!
ولماذا يتقزم لاعبو المريخ أمام الأمل .. هل الأمل ند للمريخ!؟؟؟!!!!!!!



                                                                               بكل   بساطة   لان   الأمل   لما  يجئ   يلعب   بأستادنا    جمهورنا   الكريم  مابعملوهم  بالمثل    لو   كان   مره   واحدى   لاعبى  الأمل  ديل   أضربوا   بالأستاد   كان  بعرفوا    للزعيم   جمهور   شرس
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*مبروووووووك النقاط وعلى الاتحاد توقيع عقوبة قاسية على فريق
الامل حتى تعلم جماهيره ان تصرفاتها لن تمر مرور الكرام
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

مبروك للزعيم يا صفوة..
ولكن السؤال هو :
إلى متى سيتعامل جمهور الأمل مع مباريات الزعيم بهذه الطريقة العجيبة الغريبة؟!!
وإلى متى يسكت الإتحاد عنهم ؟!!!!
ولماذا يتقزم لاعبو المريخ أمام الأمل .. هل الأمل ند للمريخ!؟؟؟!!!!!!!



لاتوجد ادنى مقارنة بين الفريقين ولكنه زين لهم انهم يستطيعون ان يجارو زعيم البلاد المفدى وصدقو الفرية اعتقد المريخ لعب وهو متاثر بالضغط الشديد نتيجة لتعثره في سابق المباريات زايد لازال كروجر يجرب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*في واحد قال البجى عطبره الا يكون داير الموت
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك النقاط بس إتحاد السجم لو ما عاقب الأمل و جمهوره بما يستحق لابد أن يكون لمجلس المريخ موقف قوي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

في واحد قال البجى عطبره الا يكون داير الموت















قبل قطع الإرسال في واحد كان بهدد و يقول الليلة الموت إلا تبيت هنا
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

قبل قطع الإرسال في واحد كان بهدد و يقول الليلة الموت إلا تبيت هنا



اها ياعمنا الحوشابي حفظك الله  ورعاك  غلبناهم وكتلناهم وكتلنا من شايعهم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

اها ياعمنا الحوشابي حفظك الله  ورعاك  غلبناهم وكتلناهم وكتلنا من شايعهم








أهم شئ يا شيخ كته (و كتلنا من شايعهم ) دي . . .  ناديهم أستأجر ليهم البصات و لكن خاب أملهم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أهم شئ يا شيخ كته (و كتلنا من شايعهم ) دي . . .  ناديهم أستأجر ليهم البصات و لكن خاب أملهم



في 120 مليون راحت البحر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

في 120 مليون راحت البحر







دي من الكارضنال وللا شنو . . . طبعاً أكيد ما من بحر لأنه دا فلسان ما عندو التكتح
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

دي من الكارضنال وللا شنو . . . طبعاً أكيد ما من بحر لأنه دا فلسان ما عندو التكتح




*

----------


## الدلميت

*نحمد الله ونشكره علي النصر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ماهي العقوبة التي تنتظر الامل عطبرة ؟
 خاصة ان الامر تكرر ومع المريخ بالذات دون غيره !!
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على ان نصرتنا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله علي النصر نفتح ملف الاهلي شندي 
*

----------

